# Need help....



## Soonerlover12 (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm looking to but my wife a handgun because I'm gone a lot. I'd be fine with any round just wanting to know the best for decently cheap. I looked at hi point and watched some reviews and don't really trust them! Any help?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Okay, so in a nutshell, when it comes to firearms, and for the most part, you get what you pay for. 

I have no use what-so-ever for cheap firearms. If money is a concern, save a little longer. Or.....look at some good used handguns. 

But, like I told another forum member, this is probably the worst time in recent history, to buy a gun, new or used. Prices are inflated, selection and availability sucks, and everyone is looking to snatch up whatever they can find. 

But in regards to what caliber to get. I wouldn't go anything smaller than a .380 acp, and that's pushing it. I'd stick to at least a .38 special using +P rounds, or a 9mm. 

Stay away from Taurus, Hi-Point, Rossi and Charter Arms. They all shoot, but quality / dependability can be spotty. 

You didn't specify semi-auto or revolver. Typically, a good used revolver can be had at a good / decent price. In the current situation, you're gonna need to beat the bushes to flush something out. 

Good luck to you, and remember, quality doesn't come cheap.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Is she a new shooter? Has she ever had experience or shot semi-auto's, or a revolver for that matter? The Bersa line of pistols are relatively inexpensive, but well made and reliable. Likewise, the Model S&W SD9 VE and Ruger's P95 are good reliable budget minded 9mm's you can consider with the advice above.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Exposed hammers for beginners. Stay away from striker fired handguns for the inexperienced 

with the advice of the above posts also


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Soonerlover12 said:


> I'm looking to but my wife a handgun because I'm gone a lot. I'd be fine with any round just wanting to know the best for decently cheap. I looked at hi point and watched some reviews and don't really trust them! Any help?


"decently cheap" Is that how you think of your wife? If your answer to that is yes, then read no further, because I have no advice for you.

I consider my wife and family to be the most valuable things in my life, and I would only buy her the best protection I could afford. As *paratrooper* said "If money is a concern, save a little longer. Or.....look at some good used handguns."

People used to ask me about a "cheap" product, and I would respond "we sell nothing cheap, it's just that some things cost less than others." There is nothing wrong with buying a quality item for a lower price, but get the notion of cheap out of your thoughts. I think your best bet, with us on the forum, is to propose your budget, and we will be happy to recommend firearms we think will fit within your budget, or give you some very good reasons you should expect to increase your budgeted amount.

Just give us an idea how much you can afford. I would just propose that to get a good quality, new, handgun you should expect to start at about $500 and be ready to go up from there.

BTW - Welcome to the forum! :smt039


----------



## goNYG (Apr 4, 2012)

Soonerlover12 said:


> I'm looking to but my wife a handgun because I'm gone a lot. I'd be fine with any round just wanting to know the best for decently cheap. I looked at hi point and watched some reviews and don't really trust them! Any help?


count me in the camp with the others on not skimping on a HD/SD firearm. I got my wife an H&K P30 but for b/t $500-700 you can get a quality, reliable handgun for her. Try the CZ-2075 RAMI or a CZ P-07 duty if you feel she can handle a compact versus a sub-compact. Also, look into the Beretta Nano ($475ish) or Px4. But there are many others too...S&W M&P Shield, etc


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm now feeling guilty about listing some brands of firearms to stay away from. I sometimes get caught up in my own mindset and forget that not everyone feels the same way I do. 

I've owned a Taurus before. I've also owned a Rossi or two in the past. I think I even owned a Charter Arms .44 BullDog at one time. I took all except the Taurus in on trade. I knew in my mind when I took possession of them, that I wouldn't keep them. 

I did sell them to recoup the money that I had in them. I made sure that they were all operable and in good shape. I fired each and every one to make sure they functioned properly. 

I sold them to people that wanted to be able to protect themselves, but didn't have the money to spend on a better firearm. A couple of them, I sold for less money than I had in them, due to the circumstances of the person buying it. 

Anyways, I just wanted to clarify a few things. Obviously, any gun in hand is better than none at all. I wish that everyone could have a good quality firearm to own, and to use to protect themselves and theirs. But, that's not the way it is, and I need to remind myself of that from time to time.


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

No Hi-Point! 

Your best bet, when it come to buying a handgun for your wife, is to have her help you do it. By that I mean, go to a gun range that rents guns and let HER take a few for a test drive. If it's a surprise, buy a holster with a gun store gift card inside it. Let HER decide what gun she wants.

After you decide on a gun, enroll her in an introduction to firearms class for women. That will give her great hands-on training and the self-confidence to defend herself. 

As far as "cheap" handgun for your wife goes, I have to ask what she's worth to you. Is she worth spending $600 on a dependable handgun? Sure she is. You can't put a price on love, but you can spend $600 to protect her. Heck, you can find a decent and reliable used revolver for way less than that. But, stick with the major brands.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Welcome from the Great Northwest, as with the rest of the posts, if she shoots already let her find the firearm she likes and if not spend some cash and go to a range and try some their rental guns out to see what she is comfortable with. Then have her take some classes and learn to practice with what ever she wants to get if it is for her protection. Yea cast could get up there but better that she is comfortable with and willing to shoot or it becomes a big club that someone will take away from her. But thats just my two cents worth.
Shoot safe and have fun doing it.
JT


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> I'm now feeling guilty about listing some brands of firearms to stay away from. I sometimes get caught up in my own mindset and forget that not everyone feels the same way I do.
> 
> I've owned a Taurus before. I've also owned a Rossi or two in the past. I think I even owned a Charter Arms .44 BullDog at one time. I took all except the Taurus in on trade. I knew in my mind when I took possession of them, that I wouldn't keep them.
> 
> ...


Your giving good advice paratrooper ,lol. We all shoot from the hip from time to time. When you here your name being mentioned on the forum as a representative of good advice,,,,it becomes a motivator. :smt115.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

Stay away from the High Point!!!!
I own 37 guns and for the money a .38 spl from Taurus will work fine or even a charter arms and they both have decent customer service help. Your not going to target shoot with them and expect 1" groups but they will do the job at 7 yards and you don't have to worry about jams either. I loaned my .38spl charter arms out before and the girls felt safe with them and they went bang when the trigger is pulled.
You can get a used Glock for under $400 and I saw some Sig Sauers in that price range too and those guns never wear out with normal use so don't worry.
With that being said I recommend a S&W 637 .38spl ; Beretta Nano ; Ruger LC9 for under $400


----------



## shouldazagged (Feb 7, 2013)

If she's not comfortable with a gun she won't shoot it enough to attain the proficiency to defend herself with it. It's that simple. There are fine used guns available, especially Smith & Wesson and Ruger revolvers, which tend to be a lot easier for someone who is not an experienced shooter to learn on and rock-solid dependable.

Little guns (and my carry gun is a little J-frame Smith) are not as easy to shoot well--convenient to carry, but harder for a new shooter to manage. Did you want to give her a gun she'd carry or a house gun? If the latter, something like a Smith & Wesson Model 19 or Ruger GP100 would be good ones to look at. There are lots of mid-to-full-sized 9mm autoloaders available as well. I think .380 is lighter than I want to go, but I keep hearing people say they're delighted with the Bersa. And .380 beats the hell out of throwing a rock.

But again, if she isn't comfortable with *her* gun, it won't work nearly as well.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Your giving good advice paratrooper ,lol. We all shoot from the hip from time to time. When you here your name being mentioned on the forum as a representative of good advice,,,,it becomes a motivator. :smt115.


Thanks for the kind words, and I just wanted you to know, they didn't go unnoticed. :smt023


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's one for the High Point Hi-Point Pistols: "I Wish I Could Hate This" by Nutnfancy - YouTube


----------



## chiltech500 (Mar 12, 2013)

> I own 37 guns and for the money a .38 spl from Taurus will work fine or even a charter arms


I'm sure this man knows of what he speaks. Nothing like a revolver when you want sure fire defense. Either of the brands mentioned used will sell for less than a similar Smith & Wesson or Ruger. I'm new to shooting and the 38 special cartridge in a 4" or longer barrel does not have much kick and I find almost as easy as my 22 to shoot, particularly because the trigger is so light in single action mode.. My 9mm's require more concentration and obviously kick more. IMHO


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

chiltech500 said:


> I'm sure this man knows of what he speaks. Nothing like a revolver when you want sure fire defense. Either of the brands mentioned used will sell for less than a similar Smith & Wesson or Ruger. I'm new to shooting and the 38 special cartridge in a 4" or longer barrel does not have much kick and I find almost as easy as my 22 to shoot, particularly because the trigger is so light in single action mode.. My 9mm's require more concentration and obviously kick more. IMHO


I pocket carried a charter arms stainless 44 spl bull dog 4" barrel for at least 10 years. Still have it, my carry situation changed when my kids were able to pull a trigger. It was not an every week range gun. It had one purpose .


----------



## noway2 (Jun 18, 2011)

In my opinion one of the most important aspects is getting one that you can shoot well and there is a tremendous amount of personal preference and subtle differences in shape, size, and style can make a real difference. My recommendation would be to see if there is a local range that lets you rent guns and try out as many as you can before deciding. That is what my wife and I did and both of us chose Glocks, which can be found for about $450 used and $550 new. 

It is also important to become proficient in whatever you choose and practice with it regularly. As an example of why this can be important, say you have a gun that does not have a thumb safety, such as a Glock and then in a moment of crisis go to use one that does. More than likely you will not anticipate the need to flip the safety off, costing you confusion and time.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

noway2 said:


> In my opinion one of the most important aspects is getting one that you can shoot well and there is a tremendous amount of personal preference and subtle differences in shape, size, and style can make a real difference. My recommendation would be to see if there is a local range that lets you rent guns and try out as many as you can before deciding. That is what my wife and I did and both of us chose Glocks, which can be found for about $450 used and $550 new.
> 
> It is also important to become proficient in whatever you choose and practice with it regularly. As an example of why this can be important, say you have a gun that does not have a thumb safety, such as a Glock and then in a moment of crisis go to use one that does. More than likely you will not anticipate the need to flip the safety off, costing you confusion and time.


What if you forget to pull your shirt out of the way before you pull your gun from the holster


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

pic said:


> What if you forget to pull your shirt out of the way before you pull your gun from the holster


What if grasshoppers had machine guns?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

That's silly. Machine guns are banned. Everybody knows grasshoppers prefer shotguns.

http://i1340.photobucket.com/albums/o729/geneseeriver/image_zps03be5df6.jpg


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Hmm,where'd Sooner go?I get the feeling we're talking to nobody so I'll hold my post until he acknowledges a request for more info on his wife's exposure and views on arms.


----------



## MSG_Glenn (Apr 5, 2013)

pic said:


> That's silly. Machine guns are banned. Everybody knows grasshoppers prefer shotguns.
> 
> http://i1340.photobucket.com/albums/o729/geneseeriver/image_zps03be5df6.jpg


I thought it was US Vice Presidents that prefered shotguns, especially double barrel to be only shot from the balcony. That leaves me out - I was never able to afford to live in a place with a balcony. I guess I'll have to settle for a handgun & only shoot at those wishing to cause harm to me or mine, lol.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Soonerlover12 said:


> I'm looking to but my wife a handgun because I'm gone a lot. I'd be fine with any round just wanting to know the best for decently cheap. I looked at hi point and watched some reviews and don't really trust them! Any help?


You might want to look into the new generation (gen 2) of the SCCY pistols. I had a CPX-2 that ran like a champ. They run about 300 dollars and come with two 10 round magazines. They are in 9 x 19mm. For the money I feel they are a good pistol.


----------



## USVI (Jan 14, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> Okay, so in a nutshell, when it comes to firearms, and for the most part, you get what you pay for.
> 
> I have no use what-so-ever for cheap firearms. If money is a concern, save a little longer. Or.....look at some good used handguns.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree with you more. You can buy many generic/cheap things in life. Firearms should not be one of them. If you spend a little more it will save you grief and possibly your life.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

pic said:


> Exposed hammers for beginners. Stay away from striker fired handguns for the inexperienced
> 
> with the advice of the above posts also


I may be narrow minded in my exposed hammer n external safety for beginners.
Buying a GLOCK for a first gun may really, really open up your safety consciousness of handling a handgun.

The rule is to treat every handgun as if it were loaded and pointed in a safe direction.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Just in case the OP pops in I'll throw this out there.I get the impression somehow his wife has no or very little firearm exposure.As such I would recommend a revolver with a nice DA pull for simplicity.We all know training is paramount,but we all know it doesn't always happen and quality varies.If she does ever need to actually use it her stress is going to be screwing with her more than those of us that are seasoned shooters.She isn't going to know she's staging the trigger and could get an ND with a lighter trigger,and a jamb in an auto could get her killed.A good DA auto would work just as well,unless she stovepipes it from a limpwrist.

I also agree 1000% about price = quality,You get what you pay for in anything.That's why your 15 year old tv bought from the dealer's store lasted longer than the same one your neighbor bought at WallyWorld,same exact tv until you open them up and see cheap ciruit parts in the box store model.You didn't pay less because they bought in bulk,they cut cost in building it.Those old enough to remember Sears and the like selling guns,the same held true with the Glenfields,Ted Williams,etc.,Marlin,Winchester etc , built their model a little cheaper to meet the price the store was willing to pay and still make a profit off a reduced price item.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

rex said:


> Just in case the OP pops in I'll throw this out there.I get the impression somehow his wife has no or very little firearm exposure.As such I would recommend a revolver with a nice DA pull for simplicity.We all know training is paramount,but we all know it doesn't always happen and quality varies.If she does ever need to actually use it her stress is going to be screwing with her more than those of us that are seasoned shooters.She isn't going to know she's staging the trigger and could get an ND with a lighter trigger,and a jamb in an auto could get her killed.A good DA auto would work just as well,unless she stovepipes it from a limpwrist.
> 
> I also agree 1000% about price = quality,You get what you pay for in anything.That's why your 15 year old tv bought from the dealer's store lasted longer than the same one your neighbor bought at WallyWorld,same exact tv until you open them up and see cheap ciruit parts in the box store model.You didn't pay less because they bought in bulk,they cut cost in building it.Those old enough to remember Sears and the like selling guns,the same held true with the Glenfields,Ted Williams,etc.,Marlin,Winchester etc , built their model a little cheaper to meet the price the store was willing to pay and still make a profit off a reduced price item.


Yes , how true. I just acquired a Sears Roebuck lever action 30-30. 
It's actually stamped on the barrel Sears Roebuck & co. 
Might be a Marlin, have not really looked at it to closely.
Also acquired a Llama 9 mm. With the price tag of 92$ or 96$. Still attached.lol.
I think I bent the slide stop when breaking it down to look at the internals.lol


----------

